# Losing weight on Levemir



## Clarkey (Aug 17, 2012)

I've read on quite a few sites that Levemir can cause weight loss. I'm not sure if it's a case of Lantus causes weight gain, and Levemir doesn't, therefore changing to Levemir would result indirectly in weight loss, or if Levemir directly causes weight loss.

My weight has dropped over the past year from around 116lbs to 109lbs. Then on 2nd July I changed from Lantus to Levemir. Today my weight was at the lowest it's ever been at 107lbs.

The specialists have never mentioned any side effects that I could experience from changing to Levemir. Just wondering if it's possible that this is the cause of my recent weight loss?


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 17, 2012)

Not heard of any insulin causing weight loss, in fact its usually the opposite.


----------



## Clarkey (Aug 17, 2012)

Vicsetter said:


> Not heard of any insulin causing weight loss, in fact its usually the opposite.



True but i'm talking about possibly causing weight loss indirectly.

For example, Lantus apparently is known to cause weight gain. Levemir is not. Therefore if you are on Lantus for a few years and then suddenly change to Levemir there must be good chances that you will lose wieght because Levemir does not cause weight gain?


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 18, 2012)

Has your total daily dose of background insulin changed much.........?


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 18, 2012)

Clarkey said:


> True but i'm talking about possibly causing weight loss indirectly.
> 
> For example, Lantus apparently is known to cause weight gain. Levemir is not. Therefore if you are on Lantus for a few years and then suddenly change to Levemir there must be good chances that you will lose wieght because Levemir does not cause weight gain?



I understood the difference between the 2 was very small in terms of weight gain.  It might depend on the dosage, but speaking for myself I have lost no weight on Levemir and have not heard of anyone reporting weight loss.


----------



## MaryPlain (Aug 18, 2012)

I haven't ever found changing insulins made a difference to my weight, and I think I've tried most of them (the analogue ones anyway).  If control improves this can cause weight gain because if sugars are running high, sugar spills out in urine - if insulin is used to bring those sugars down and the amount eaten is not reduced, weight will go up.  Conversely if control gets worse weight could be lost because of this.

Could it be this that's changed rather than just the insulin itself? I personally found Levermir better for my overall control than Lantus but others differ.


----------



## Clarkey (Aug 18, 2012)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Has your total daily dose of background insulin changed much.........?


I'm currently on 1 unit more on my background insulin than i was on Lantus.



MaryPlain said:


> I haven't ever found changing insulins made a difference to my weight, and I think I've tried most of them (the analogue ones anyway).  If control improves this can cause weight gain because if sugars are running high, sugar spills out in urine - if insulin is used to bring those sugars down and the amount eaten is not reduced, weight will go up.  Conversely if control gets worse weight could be lost because of this.
> 
> Could it be this that's changed rather than just the insulin itself? I personally found Levermir better for my overall control than Lantus but others differ.



My control isn't particularly bad and it's not normally at the high point where I will pee a lot.

I have my suspicions about my weight loss and i'm waiting to have an Endoscopy before those suspicions are confirmed or denied.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 19, 2012)

Sounds a very wise cause of action, Clarkey - things are always due to diabetes and / or insulin. Hope you get some answers and solutions soon.


----------



## DeusXM (Aug 20, 2012)

Both Levemir and Lantus are supposed to cause minimal weight gain. The marketing literature for Levemir makes a big deal out of this but the comparison is with Insulatard, not Lantus.

Having said that, yes, you can be more likely to lose weight on Levemir (or Lantus) simply because you can better match your basal insulin to your actual basal requirements. Neither insulin will cause you to lose weight directly, but steadier control generally means you can eat less and exercise more. There's nothing special or magic about it - it's just the way your body works. Insulin is a fat storage hormone but only stores fat when you have blood sugar spikes. Smart use of any flat profile basal and a bolus insulin can eliminate spikes, reducing the amount of fat you store.

To be blunt as well, since you've changed to Levemir, you've only lost 2lbs. To be crude, if I go for a big night on the beer, weigh myself in the morning when hungover and then, erm, 'take a constitutional', I'll probably lose at least 2lbs as well. It's not really a big deal.


----------

